# Toshiba Satellite won't turn on



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I have had a Toshiba Satellite A665 for a few years now and have had no major problems up until now.

The first thing that happened is it would shut down randomly while I was using it. I turned it back on a few times and it worked for a while (maybe a few hours) before I noticed its next symptom. I had it plugged into the AC adapter and I started noticing it would only charge for 36 seconds at a time (yes I timed it) and then stop. If I unplugged it and plugged it back in it would work for another 36 seconds.

I then noticed that even though it was plugged in the battery indicator said 0% and not charging. Then it shut off again and I haven't been able to start it since. Now when I plug it in a white light just blinks repeatedly but nothing happens when I press power. 

I have removed the battery, drained the power, replaced it, nothing. I have removed and reinserted the RAM, hard drive, and dvd drive, nothing. 

Even worse, I put my hard drive in my other Toshiba Satellite, it booted once and now that one has THE SAME PROBLEM and won't start either. I am beyond frustrated and don't know what the hell's going on.

Thanks to anyone who tries to help...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure why your other Tosh wouldn't fire up but read on line about one guy who removed the battery for a short while with the AC cord plugged in and then put it back in.

This apparently resets the circuitry as it severs the memory from that battery and the computer "thinks" it's getting a new battery.

If your Tosh is modern enough to have a recovery partition, will it boot up into recovery mode by tapping F8 on boot up or clearing the BIOS may help (?)


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

I tried removing the battery for a while with the ac cord plugged in and then replacing it, nothing. 

And no, it doesn't even make it to BIOS. It won't even power on now. I hope it's not the motherboard...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you want to try clearing the BIOS to see if that helps - it's a doddle

Toshiba Satellite A665-S5170 Bios Password | digitalbart


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah I'll try that in the morning, thanks for your replies


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Statst00 said:


> Yeah I'll try that in the morning, thanks for your replies


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Let us know how you get on.


Still nothing unfortunately. I followed the instructions to reset the CMOS but nothing changed. Still no lights, no fan, no anything. Could my battery have fried somehow all of a sudden?

Actually in that case seems like it would still run off the ac adapter...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just to recap, it seems to revolve around the HDD if that knacked your other laptop.

If you refit the other laptop with its original HDD and perhaps clearing its BIOS, can you get into its recovery mode or boot up with a recovery or install disk ?

It could well be the motherboard on the first one but don't know how/why that should affect the HDD, perhaps the hardware guys on here would have a better answer on that for you.

Other than that, I'm at a loss as to what else to suggest as a self fix.


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Just to recap, it seems to revolve around the HDD if that knacked your other laptop.
> 
> If you refit the other laptop with its original HDD and perhaps clearing its BIOS, can you get into its recovery mode or boot up with a recovery or install disk ?
> 
> ...


I removed the battery with the ac plugged in the second one and put it back in, now it will boot but it doesn't recognize the ac adapter. I think there's something wrong with that too, there is a very faint beeping coming from the box part. 

As for the first one, any idea what could be linking the problems with the hdd and motherboard?? I'm pretty good with software issues but this is the first time I've had to deal with something hardware related. 

Maybe post a thread in the hardware section? 

Again thanks for your responses.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd already said that I didn't know how/why the motherboard would affect the HDD, but have you tried using the other AC adapter, as you would need AC power to factory reset the laptop or perhaps clearing the BIOS on that one as well may resolve that.

As for the bleeping AC adapter, came across this article (good old Google :smile: ) Can some one tell me how to fix my ac adapter VGPAC19V19 - FixYa where some others had similar musical AC adapters, albeit Sony.

I think you need greater technical advice on the first one, so opening a thread in the Hardware section would be a good idea and you could link this thread so you wouldn't have to explain all of the details again.


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> I'd already said that I didn't know how/why the motherboard would affect the HDD, but have you tried using the other AC adapter, as you would need AC power to factory reset the laptop or perhaps clearing the BIOS on that one as well may resolve that.
> 
> As for the bleeping AC adapter, came across this article (good old Google :smile: )  Can some one tell me how to fix my ac adapter VGPAC19V19 - FixYa where some others had similar musical AC adapters, albeit Sony.
> 
> I think you need greater technical advice on the first one, so opening a thread in the Hardware section would be a good idea and you could link this thread so you wouldn't have to explain all of the details again.


Ahh you did already mention that I see. I'll try another ac adapter on the second one and see if it recognizes it. 

If you don't mind me asking, what exactly would resetting the bios and/or a factory reset do?

Thanks again for your time and effort, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Factory resetting the laptop takes it back to an out of the box condition where the computer has a built in recovery partition instead of supplied install disks, so prior to doing this, you would need to back up your files and then reinstall any programs that you had prior to the reset.

Clearing the BIOS also takes that back to factory conditions so the laptop should then recognize the bits and pieces.

BIOS > BASIC INPUT OUTPUT OPERATING SYSTEM provides the CPU (processor) with the info required to boot the system from a non-volatile storage unit (such as the hard disk ( HDD)) and provides the system with the settings and resources that are available on the system (roughly) :smile:


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Statst00 said:


> Hi, I have had a Toshiba Satellite A665 for a few years now and have had no major problems up until now.
> 
> The first thing that happened is it would shut down randomly while I was using it. I turned it back on a few times and it worked for a while (maybe a few hours) before I noticed its next symptom. I had it plugged into the AC adapter and I started noticing it would only charge for 36 seconds at a time (yes I timed it) and then stop. If I unplugged it and plugged it back in it would work for another 36 seconds.
> 
> ...


And the link to the original thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/toshiba-satellite-wont-turn-on-659441.html

Now when I plug it in, the dc in light blinks white, which according to the manual indicates a problem with heat dispersal. 

I got it to power on just for a few minutes, got into setup and then it shut off. My hard drive still shows but that's about all I could see. 

I want to have it serviced, but don't trust them with all my files. And I can't just bring it in without the hard drive as that seems to be part of the problem... I'm at a loss of what to do


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba laptop won't turn on*

Hi have you cleaned the air vents and fan with a can of compressed air to remove any dirt and debris,if you have or can borrow or buy a usb enclosure you can put the drive in it and try to save your data by hooking it up to another computer https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=2...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Getting laptop serviced*

Are my files at risk of being tampered with if I leave my hard drive in to get it serviced? I have a password on my user account but I'm still wary since I have "sensitive" material I don't want people messing with. 

Sorry if this is the wrong section I wasn't sure where it would go.


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi have you cleaned the air vents and fan with a can of compressed air to remove any dirt and debris,if you have or can borrow or buy a usb enclosure you can put the drive in it and try to save your data by hooking it up to another computer https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=2.5+hdd+caddy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a


Hi Joe, thanks for your answer. I haven't tried that yet, but do you think that could be causing all this? I don't see any real visible dirt or debris but it's definitely worth a shot. 

I have considered the enclosure to get my files off it, but could that somehow just transfer the problem? Since when I put it in the second laptop, it's now having the same issues.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Getting laptop serviced*

Hi is your hard drive healthy ie no problems if it is they won't need to do anything with it the other option is to transfer your data to a external drive or usb stick and delete it from the hdd you can put it back when you have had it serviced


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi is your hard drive healthy ie no problems if it is they won't need to do anything with it the other option is to transfer your data to a external drive or usb stick and delete it from the hdd you can put it back when you have had it serviced


As far as I know it's healthy but when that computer started having power problems and I put the hdd in a second computer it started having the same issues as the first. So I'm not sure unfortunately


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Getting laptop serviced*

Hi, I suppose we should ask what do you need it serviced for? It might be that the HDD is needed for the service. We have serviced millions of computers over the years, and as a general rule the tech does not have time to bother with your data, also they have seen it all, if you are really concerned ask if you can be present during the service we never minded, you might learn something as well. One thing I would defiantly do is have an external backup of your data.

EDIT: Joe beat me to it (that's why he has 24000 posts and me 4000... sigh)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba laptop won't turn on*

Hi with the second laptop remove all power including the battery and hold down the power button for 45 seconds and then boot with just the ac adapter if all goes well reinstall the battery,as to the enclosure the drive will only be recognised as a mass storage device so it should not cause any issue,and please since your issue is basically the same one as your other thread keep your questions here,I will close the other thread or if you prefer I can merge them


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Getting laptop serviced*

Hi your focusing on to many what if's try cleaning out the laptop as I suggested see here 
How to Clean a Laptop Fan | eHow.co.uk and lets see how it behaves before you run off doing anything more,always take it one step at a time there is no need to rush or panic I know I've done it all at some time lol


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi with the second laptop remove all power including the battery and hold down the power button for 45 seconds and then boot with just the ac adapter if all goes well reinstall the battery,as to the enclosure the drive will only be recognised as a mass storage device so it should not cause any issue,and please since your issue is basically the same one as your other thread keep your questions here,I will close the other thread or if you prefer I can merge them


Yeah I realized the threads are basically the same issue, sorry bout that. Thanks for your patience haha

Thanks about the enclosure, that's good news to hear at least. 

And as for the second laptop, no that didn't do anything. Its like it thinks the battery is dead and doesn't recognize the adapter


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba laptop won't turn on*

The hard drive being in there would not have caused that to my knowledge when having issue it is always worth checking this sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html also cleaning the contacts on the battery and laptop is worth a shot


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All threads now merged


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

joeten said:


> The hard drive being in there would not have caused that to my knowledge when having issue it is always worth checking this sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html also cleaning the contacts on the battery and laptop is worth a shot


Thanks for your continued input... Cleaning the contacts did nothing, I'll take a detailed look at that thread though


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

Best buy diagnosed the problem as motherboard failure. I don't think it would be cost effective to fix... Are people looking to buy broken laptops on eBay? I was not planning on needing a new laptop and any $ would help out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might be able to sell the cpu,ram,fan,adapter or sell as spares or repair (basically anything you can strip out cables, inverter,backlight etc but they need to be working


----------



## Statst00 (Aug 6, 2012)

joeten said:


> You might be able to sell the cpu,ram,fan,adapter or sell as spares or repair (basically anything you can strip out cables, inverter,backlight etc but they need to be working


Thanks. Well everything was in working order before the mobo crapped out, plus I took very good care of it, so I'm thinking about listing it as-is, "for parts or not working" including that the motherboard is dead obviously. There are almost no visible scratches or scuffs. Does that sound like an okay plan of action? Or am I better off parting it out like you said


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi depends how confident you are in taking it apart since you could sell a lot including the carcass,lcd and things like the wifi card best to have a look on ebay to see what they are selling for and what would suit you the quick sale or the longer process


----------

